# Could this be GERD



## Dylan Roberts (Mar 15, 2016)

For around a solid four years I ve suffered from a burning sensation when eating various foods, the food sits around solar plexus area and then burns like mad and Ive got to get liquid in quick to get food down.

Some foods are worse then others sauces wholemeal breads baked beans greasy foods marmite take out food being the worst burgers etc. Fruit juices acidic juices fizzy drinks are very painful.

Tried allergy kits gluten starch they came back negative, and blood taken for helicobacter again negative

The doctor prescribed omeprozane ( sorry for spelling) a single capsule to be taken once a day at main meal the problem is it happens all the time ie lunch snacks tea times and due to being socially anxious and agoraphobic getting to the doctors is very hard indeed traumatic even after a ordeal with appendicitis in 2013, which was the worst pain I've ever felt.

Does the appendix effect appetite could this be the reason why I always feel so hungry in the mornings.

Gaviston works as does milk but its temporary and not always that effective.

Its sandwiches wholemeal brown rolls bulk food that is the worst, very painful.

35 Male.

Any help appreciate it thanks


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi. Have you ever had an endoscopy? I know it is hard to get out to see a dr etc but it could be very telling as to what is going on.


----------

